# HO scale chain?



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just curious, what do you use for chain on flatcars? I have a flatcar hauling rails and need some realistic way to hold them in place. I've seen some modeller's chain at local craft stores, but it doesn't seem to be the right size, color etc. Would any type of string work? Thanks in advance for anything!

-Tim


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use the cheap jewelry I find at yard sales...


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I got some that I had seen on another post was the right size, 40 links per inch. I just have not found any tie downs, chain binders that look right. I got some from Trackside Specialites, Load Binders( Come-a-Longs) the chain was the right size but the binders were huge, almost O scale size. I didn't use them as you can see.


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the tips; looks like I'm going yardsaling soon!


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

My Local Hobby store sell chain for ship building and it comes in many sizes...


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

I went to another craft store and found a 100" roll of small, tarnished jeweler's chain. Success! BTW, those trains look very nicely done in your pictures! Thanks again


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Look in your wifes jewelry box. Sterling siver and 14kt chains look great on railroad cars. pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

norgale said:


> Look in your wifes jewelry box. Sterling siver and 14kt chains look great on railroad cars. pete


Might also look good on your casket at the funeral. :laugh:  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

raleets said:


> Might also look good on your casket at the funeral. :laugh:  :laugh:
> Bob


OMG....I'm still laughing!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I spray my chain with cheap red oxide primer then hit it slightly with a mist of flat black or use A/I wash. I have it hanging while I'm spraying it so I can shake it occasionally to prevent the links from sticking together.


----------

